# Who’s your animal match?



## MelbaBear (Nov 16, 2017)

So I just played the little ‘Friend Finder’ minigame and I was curious to know who everyone’s ‘animal match’ is!

I got Fauna, which is cool! I quite like her 



(You don't need the app to play this, you can play it on the Pocket Camp website )


----------



## Witchwyn (Nov 16, 2017)

I got Rosie! Not what I was expecting but she's a cutie so I won't complain


----------



## buniichu (Nov 16, 2017)

Somehow I got Flurry. She just so Adourable and eat her up. Hehe &#55357;&#56843; But I'm also glad. &#55357;&#56833;✌


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 16, 2017)

I got Cherry. It‘s a pretty good match.


----------



## rohanssj (Nov 16, 2017)

Kyle! I like it.


----------



## Chick (Nov 16, 2017)

Apollo! As soon as it said that I was a perfectionist, it was so relatable.


----------



## Coach (Nov 16, 2017)

I got Kyle! I will admit to taking the quiz a few times in attempt to get him though


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 16, 2017)

*silently curses that pocket camp isn't released for beta in NA* This looks really cool! I don't want to spoil everything for me, like i did with new leaf, so I'm going to try to avoid this part of forums


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 16, 2017)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> *silently curses that pocket camp isn't released for beta in NA* This looks really cool! I don't want to spoil everything for me, like i did with new leaf, so I'm going to try to avoid this part of forums



This is just a little mini game you can play on the Pocket Camp website!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 16, 2017)

MelbaBear said:


> This is just a little mini game you can play on the Pocket Camp website!



Oh really? I'm going to go play it then 

I got  Charlise (ew.)


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 16, 2017)

So... I got Peewee. :/


----------



## Verecund (Nov 16, 2017)

I got Marshal, who's my third favorite villager, so that was pretty cool.  And since he's not actually in Pocket Camp from what I've seen so far, I wonder if that could be a hint that he'll be added eventually!


----------



## cornimer (Nov 16, 2017)

I got Eloise. The personality description didn't really match me but it was fun anyways


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 16, 2017)

I got Punchy, and I am happy haha. He's one of my favourite villagers.


Spoiler:  










I have a few items listed below if anyone is interested.

Tent: X
Camper: X
Peaches: X
Lamp: X
Bench: X
Tyres: X
TV: X
Carp: X
Table: X
Wallpaper featuring Punchy: X


----------



## kakuloo (Nov 16, 2017)

I got Marshal, who is a nice guy.  I was hoping I might be able to get Beardo...but I think he's not popular enough to be included in these sorts of things. T_T


I managed to get the Tent, Bench, Peaches, Camper, Tires, and Lamp, but I think maybe the Paint Cans, Table, Cherries, Koi, Clothing and Apple TV are all locked for another day.


----------



## trea (Nov 16, 2017)

I also got Punchy. I never had him as a villager but he was always on top of my 'maybe/yes' list. I guess I should have let him move in...


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri (Nov 16, 2017)

I took it twice and got Apollo both times. Seems pretty cool to me. I liked him in the Animal Crossing Movie thing. So I'll go with it.


----------



## Sundance99 (Nov 16, 2017)

Mine is Filbert, one of my favorite villagers!


----------



## Keldi (Nov 16, 2017)

I got Apollo!


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 16, 2017)

I just took it on Tumblr and my answer was:


If anyone get Sally's.. let's trade please. lol


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 16, 2017)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I got Punchy, and I am happy haha. He's one of my favourite villagers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



OML.  cri

- - - Post Merge - - -



trea said:


> I also got Punchy. I never had him as a villager but he was always on top of my 'maybe/yes' list. I guess I should have let him move in...



rlly.


----------



## jantango7 (Nov 16, 2017)

I got Punchy!


----------



## Whisboi (Nov 16, 2017)

I took it a couple times when I discovered the questions were different each time. I got Peewee and Apollo an even amount of times... but I like Apollo better!


----------



## Balverine (Nov 17, 2017)

I got Marshal . 3.

it says I'm the brightest star in the night sky yeah right lmao
but he likes luxury items and vintage collectibles so that's pretty accurate lol


----------



## Silversea (Nov 17, 2017)

Remind me when this game comes out in NA, and I'll take it as soon as it lets me.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 17, 2017)

Awwww...

I got sweet Goldie!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 17, 2017)

I got Apollo, it said I'm a perfectionist which I am the furthest thing from. XD But I do like Apollo so I'm ok with it.


----------



## squidpops (Nov 17, 2017)

I got Marshal!


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Nov 17, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> So... I got Peewee. :/



Yeah, me too.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 17, 2017)

I got Goldie. I would've chosen her too.


----------



## Octaviian (Nov 17, 2017)

I got Goldie


----------



## Kuu_ (Nov 18, 2017)

I got Marshal!! I don't mind him so I kept him on my first try. I wonder if the animal match will be with us once the game launch and link our nintendo.


----------



## Cryptade (Nov 18, 2017)

Unfortunately, everytime you take the quiz it gives you different questions which might end up giving different answers. I wish this was more solid ;o;
First time I got Cherry, second time got Punchy, third time I got Marshal

I'll just go with who I got first:
I never had Cherry but I have always wanted her, she reminds me of the cherry soda pop webkinz. I gave one to a friend from my old school :0 she reminds me of her


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 18, 2017)

I got Goldie. huh

- - - Post Merge - - -

and then I got Punchy! Don't have either of the villagers but I like Punchy's description more


----------



## namiieco (Nov 19, 2017)

I got Eloise 
"You have a knack for taking control of even the trickiest of situations. You're constantly surrounded by those who admire your decisiveness and determination."
idek if that is somewhat accurate


----------



## Silversea (Nov 19, 2017)

Someone kindly pointed to me that this is not through the app but on the website...thanks.

It gave me Marshal, which is funny, because I never really liked him that much. But I can see him as being a good friend.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 19, 2017)

I got Fauna as well!


----------



## Hsn97 (Nov 19, 2017)

I got Peewee!

_You're a perfectionist. You do things the right way, the first time...and you have no time for people who don't.
Well, that makes you a great match for Peewee! The two of you will find great joy in correcting others and protecting the lawns of the world from rampaging kids._

I'm impressed by how accurate it is to me though! Spooky!


----------



## Namekians (Nov 20, 2017)

I got Marshal my first time but ended up with Goldie when I signed in.  I have her wallpapers but I really wanted Filbert


----------



## Rasha (Nov 20, 2017)

I got Chrissy


----------



## Starrynight44 (Nov 20, 2017)

I got marshal!


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 20, 2017)

I was hoping to get one of my dreamies. No such luck. I got Kid Cat. He is a jock villager though, which are my favourite. They tend to call me ladybro, which I love. Haha. I can't wait for this game. I am praying I can free up enough space on my iphone.


----------



## HHoney (Nov 21, 2017)

I was paired with Hamlet. 

I never have had him in any of my towns and I?ve always wanted him to show up naturally.

He talked on my phone about doing lots of squats and working out. 

He seemed a little toooooo strong of jock lingo than needed, but still pretty cute. 

I loved the idea of this preview to get everyone excited!!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 21, 2017)

I got Kyle. I can dig it


----------



## mitfy (Nov 21, 2017)

i got jay the first time. kind of surprising, actually. but i took it again and it seems the questions shuffle through so i'm gonna take it 10000 times.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Nov 22, 2017)

Has this stopped working?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2017)

I wanted to get Marshal, but I ended up with Goldie.  I'm not complaining though, she's pretty cute.  It's too bad they stopped Friend Finder.  I was going to play it again and see who I got this time.


----------



## HHoney (Nov 22, 2017)

Goldie is so cute!

I wanted to get Marshal too - did anyone get him? Was he one of the options? I?m curios.

Too bad it?s over.... it could have been a good promotion this week for the app


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 22, 2017)

It's not working for me now


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 22, 2017)

i just started this game. where is this minigame found?


----------



## Sweetened Poison (Nov 22, 2017)

The minigame used to be found here, but they stopped it for whatever reason. A real bummer, too.


----------

